# Need some feed back guys . . . Dually vs Single rear wheel.



## MEI MRG MM (Jan 22, 2006)

:help: 

I live near Buffalo NY. We get great summers and feirce winters. Now before I ask my question let me fill in where I am coming from here. I am part of an Electrical Contracting company my father started over 25 years ago, we also have a Rental property group, where we own and maintaine apartments and commercial rental property, and recently on my own (cause I am a car nut) i have moved out to expand on my own a bit (just on the side, to busy otherwise) and got a Auto dealer licence and started a new company to whole sale vehicles on the side.

Here is the situation. For years we have had many different 1 ton trucks, all 1 ton trucks, 12' and 14' cube vans, and Dual Rear wheel pick ups with utility bodies, we even have one with a 32' boom on it. They have been both 4x4 and 4x2 but always Dual Rear Wheel. We have a handful of trucks and a handful of guys and we GO GO GO year round.

Well now with my car thing my SUV will not cut it anymore and I need my own truck. Reguardless of Brand (Ford, GM, Dodge) I need some imput.

With out rental property I need to get us a plow, its killing us to have to pay for snow removal. For my lifestyle and career with out businesses I need an 8ft, empty bed. But for my car thing I need to be able to tow a trailer that will carry 2-3 autos at a time. Now weather or not I will need a ball hitch, gooseneck or 5th wheel has yet to be sorted out, Im looking for imput on something else.

I know if i get a gooseneck or 5th wheel trailering is more stable with a dually, but im shooting for a ball trailer cause as far as i am concerned they are much earier to deal with.

My final question is not that all the info is out there is . . . drum roll please . . 

In mud, in snow, good weather, bad weather, towing, ease of use, and daily driving. What do you prefer Dual wheels in the rear, or single?

example, all my trucks weigh 12k lbs + so . . year round, 4x4 or 4x2 they are great in just about anything including terrible snow storms, but i have heard . . a normal dually is a terror to drive in snow, and as for plowing . . forget about it, even with weight in the back (sand). I have also heard duallys like to get stuck on construction sights and in mud. I have done this once but was someplace I should not have been with a HEAVY truck.:jester: And all the jobs we work are usually pretty big so most trucks there are heavy and bigger like ours. 

I am looking to purchase my new truck very soon, and it will be a 1 ton with all options but, i need to decide on that rear wheel situation and some feedback from you guys that use them everyday would be great.

Tell me what you feel, and why, please give me a reason that you have experianced or know about, not just your opinion cause you are bored.


thanks in advance.:thumbup:


----------



## old27 (Feb 13, 2005)

plow, trailer haul (sleds, skid steers, cars, boats, bikes)-- 4 tire unit


haul a 5th wheel camper --dually.

thats how my co-workers do it.

i drive a pinto, so i probably should stay out of this.


----------



## sage (Feb 3, 2005)

Old 27 is right, I have both. The 4 wheel unit is a better all around vehicle. The dually is great for 5th wheeling (and it looks real cool), thats pretty much it. Dually has better payload capability for obvious reasons. I started with the 4 wheel truck and I believe it would be a great disservice to your self to start with a dually. 

Dually is more difficult to maneuverer when plowing. How many duals have you seen with dented fenders? Mine is 4x4. I have not got it stuck yet but I can feel subtle differences in the snow. Feels like the ass end is more likely to get a little squirrelly on me. (I should add in that I drive like a grandma so the differences might intensify with more aggressive driving). As far a getting it stuck on job sites, haven't even come close and I have been places where I shouldn't been with it. I have been in situations where there is a narrow pass that I without question would not have made it through with the dually. 

Hope that helped a little, gotta go.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

MEI MRG MM said:


> ...for my car thing I need to be able to tow a trailer that will carry 2-3 autos at a time.


Personally, I would want to stay in a 4 X 4 right up to the limit of safety. In my mind, more than 2 cars is beyond that limit.


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

I have a 2 wheel drive dually (my 4wheel drive is in the back) Drives great, both my fenders have cracks and small breaks  . When I get stuck in the snow I just tromp it and it goes. As far as towing I've towed a fully customized 20' living/motorcycle trailer (8000lbs?) from Pittsburgh to Daytona 2yrs in a row w/ 2 different trucks One a F-350 single wheel and one my chevy 3500 dually. I will never pull a trailer like that w/ a single wheel truck again. Too much sway w/ the single wheel truck.


----------



## ron schenker (Dec 11, 2005)

Old 27 drives a Pinto? Didn't they all blow up or rust out over the years?


----------



## MEI MRG MM (Jan 22, 2006)

*well*

i understand how plowing in light places or moving a dually around while plowing could be tough, but i grew up driving duallys, and our company trucks are big, I drive them everyday, way back when i got my permit i left and had to drive home a 12' Cube Van, and i took my road test in a 3500 Ram Dually 4x4 extended cab long bed truck. and aced it, so the plowing i know i could get used to, i would probably just get a plow that was the width of the rear tires/humps. or maybe a blizzard plow with those extenable wings.

see my thing is, if i do any kind of goose neck ill end up with a dually cause it makes sense. but if i get a ball hitch system ill prob head for a single rear wheel just cause it would be easier all around.

i was curious if any of u contractors have longer trailers that are different types so i can get some towing feedback. how would a 40' trailer move around via ball and a single rear wheel, u know that kinda stuff.

sorry for this post being lazy and imformal, im eating lunch inbetween to service calls


----------

